# Two Braces and several bits need a good home!!!



## TimK43 (May 29, 2011)

I saw one of my buddies blogs a couple of days ago where he was gloating about his recent purchase of three Braces. It reminded me that I have two braces and several bits that I have no use for. I sent my buddy a message to ask him if he wanted mine or at least some of the bits and we could work some kind of cheap trade but I haven't heard back from him yet. I'm sure he's just been busy.

I'm wondering if anyone actually uses these things any more? If so, WHY? Is there a specific reason why you would you these instead of a power drill other than the "COOL" factor?










As you can see in the pic above, one brace ratchets and the other doen't. The ratcheting brace ratchets left, right and locks at center. They both work very well although they do have some surface rust. I also sanded the finish off of one of them and have not refinished it yet.










The brace that doesn't ratchet has a straight head screw driver bit in it and it's the only driver bit I have. As you can also see I have an adapter collett so the regular drill bits can be used with these braces. I also have two different looking bits that resemble adjustable spade bits. The adjustable cutter is missing from one 










Most of the bits are the auger style except for one. Some of the other bits don't actually go with this brace set but they were in the same box so if someone want them they can have them.










*OK NOW, does anyone know the approximate value of all this stuff shown?* To be honest, I can't physically use it and probably wouldn't if I could!!! I'm also not a collector or anything. These were left behind in a shop when my mom bought her last house. My main objective is to get them into the hands of someone who will appreciate them and may even use them from time to time. My buddy that I mentioned earlier has the first choice and I'm not in a hung hurry. I'm not looking to sell these for lots of cash and make a killing. I'd rather work out some kind of barter. I'm not even sure if this is allowed on LJ's so if I'm doing something againsts the rules, PLEASE LET ME KNOW ASAP!!!! *PLEASE, Send me a private message if you're interested!!*


----------



## DanLyke (Feb 8, 2007)

I have no idea about the value. I've picked up a number of braces from garage sales, am having some problem with coming up with more bits (those trapezoidal shanks…).

As to what to use them for: We use 'em for woodworking with kids. Any 5 year old can drill a big hole with a brace and bit. They don't have to have the fine motor control necessary to use an electric drill trigger. They don't have to have the hand control to use an eggbeater drill. Great tools!


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

I can't see them but I can attest for the usefulness of a brace. For drilling big holes in stuff, they can't be beat. Sure, you can go spend $50 on a Bosch boring bit but outside of the drill-press with a reliable stop, they can get away from you. With a bit brace and auger, it's like a little tiny handplane, down in the hole. You can control the depth of cut quite easily, it's quiet, fun, and yes…..

....extremely cool


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

I loaded a box with tools and went to speak to the Cub Scouts last winter. I told them to stand close and touch the tools and that got them to drooling. When I finished I asked them if they had any questions. They all wanted to take the brack and "make a hole" with it. There is a lot of attraction to them.


----------



## BarneyTomB (Jul 5, 2011)

I use mine for making mortises in thick pine. Got two braces and a full set of auger bits from my Great Grandfather when he passed. He actually put it in his will that I was to get them though my uncles managed to swipe the dovetail saws and chisels that were suppose to be mine as well.


----------



## tbear (Aug 26, 2011)

If nothing else clean them up and put a layer of Camellia oil and vacuum pack the tools and keep them with your emergency supplies. In an emergency such as storms, hurricanes etc. when the power goes out and your batteries cannot be recharged and you need to repair something or cover something you will have tools that work. You should pick up some older hand saws and do the same with them along with other items that don't require power.


----------

